# Questions about 1930's Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol Bike



## BicycleGuy (Oct 5, 2008)

I am hoping someone can provide some information/advise on this bicycle.

I have an opportunity to purchase this bike.  The seller claims it is a 1930's Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol frame and tank.  The tank is a tool box, as seen in the pictures.

The owner said he put different wheels and handlebars on the bike when he got it many years ago.  About 10 years ago, he painted the bike and did all the pin striping himself.  Looks like a decent amature job, but now it is not original.

With this mix match of parts and paint job, does the frame and tank hold any value?  Anyone care to guess at what this bicycle might be worth in its current condition?  I would probably sell it once I clean it up and don't want to get to much tied up in the bike.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## JLarkin (Oct 6, 2008)

Blow those pics up about 5 times larger.  They are hard to see much with.


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 7, 2008)

It is a little hard to give good info from those small pics...it looks like it might be a Mercury bike which was also badged as a bottom of the line Elgin. In original paint it would have a decent value but with the repaint and non original parts, it drops a bit. The tank is not extremely rare or sought after but not seen all that much either. They had horn tanks or tool box tanks available for that model. If you do decide to part it out, I am interested in the tank and rack.


----------



## RMS37 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi, 

The bike in the pictures was manufactured by Murray Ohio and probably dates to 1937-1938. Their house brand was Mercury but the largest percentage of bicycles they sold at that time were sold by Sears as Elgins. Several other distributors sold versions of that model including Goodyear and Western Autos.

In its most deluxe form the bike would have been equipped with a single pod light or dual pod light and speedo dashboard. With those features it would be a very sought after bike.

Unfortunately the bike in the picture has been assembled from parts and the tank and frame may be the only significant parts original to each other. The fork, rack, chain guard, crankset and sprocket are definitely replacement items and I believe the original fenders are a bit deeper than what is on the bike.

This leaves the majority of the collector value present in the frame and tank. The frame is more desirable if it has a built in kickstand, less so if it doesn?t. The tank is correct for several versions of the bike including Elgin variants so it has some value on its own.

In the pictures the paint looks reasonably applied.  If the bike is available to you inexpensively you may be able to make money cleaning it and reselling it to someone who likes the look of it as is, or by parting it out. I wouldn?t consider it a good start for a money-making restoration as much of what would be required is not with the bike. 


Phil


----------

